

Who owns emails? - pirer
http://www.mailbackapp.com/email_ownership

======
ChuckMcM
Hmmm, not as effective a call for action as you might want. In part because
under US law email delivered to your corporate address is a company asset, not
a personal asset.

That said, there is a lot to be gained by having copies of your personal email
(and metadata) handy. I am sure I am not unique in that I've got a script that
uses imap to pull non-spam email into a temporally ordered store (a DVD-R :-)
and a dynamically updated index (initially sqlite, now its more mysql). Still
lose stuff of course :-).

~~~
pirer
Your quite unique. Just making a script for some people is extremely
difficult.

~~~
toomuchtodo
[http://gmvault.org/](http://gmvault.org/)

For those who can't code or don't have the time.

~~~
pirer
yep but you still need to know a few things as well as:
[https://github.com/abjennings/gmail-
backup](https://github.com/abjennings/gmail-backup) or
[http://www.fetchmail.info/](http://www.fetchmail.info/) and
[https://github.com/Flushot/gmail-backup](https://github.com/Flushot/gmail-
backup)

~~~
ams6110
fetchmail for saving, notmuch for indexing/searching.

------
cstrat
For the audience to provide constructive feedback you need to give us
something to work with. On face value the idea seems solid enough but there is
nothing for us to provide feedback on.

The landing page looks decent, I am not a fan of the mock conversation with
Snowden, I think it is tacky. I see what you are attempting to portray however
I think you miss the mark.

We need some more details rather than just telling us it runs on Google's App
Engine.

------
gaadd33
I don't understand this. Is this something that you just blindly send your
email to and then they save it for you? There's no indication of how you get
access to it, or what is sent when you submit your email. Or really why you
would use this over any of the commonly available email backup solutions.

------
tommis
If I need to backup my emails, why wouldn't I use some dedicated solution I
have control over? Example. [http://www.mailstore.com/en/mailstore-
home.aspx](http://www.mailstore.com/en/mailstore-home.aspx)

------
jaeysin
I agree, this doesn't really fill me with great confidence. There is no
information about where the data is stored.. is it encrypted? Is it a company?
And I am simply registered to pay $10 to be put into a waiting list?

------
suhastech
Shameless Plug:

I have built an Email Backup software for the Mac at
[http://thehorcrux.com/](http://thehorcrux.com/). I'm currently building a
cloud version of it at [http://www.backupfog.com/](http://www.backupfog.com/).

------
pirer
It's made on google app engine, there's no intention on being shady. That's
why I use gumroad.com for payments. I would have made a kickstarter on this.
But it isn't available where I live.

------
tuna
pedro, you took the whole lean product stuff too serious. take a walk.

------
bendoernberg
It's not totally clear to me from the website what the service does, how it
works, and what benefits it provides. Can you post a more detailed
explanation?

------
engates
this looks very shady to me.

~~~
pirer
I personally guarantee that's not the case

~~~
mrtron
That sounds even shadier...

------
nobullet
Doesn't seem to work...

